

Brisk: Hadoop distribution built on Cassandra - tjake
https://github.com/riptano/brisk

======
jbellis
Summary: [http://www.datastax.com/docs/0.8/brisk/about_brisk#key-
featu...](http://www.datastax.com/docs/0.8/brisk/about_brisk#key-features-of-
brisk)

